# what kind of tree?



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

can anyone tell me what kind of tree this is? i've searcehed and searched for a name of details of trees and cant find anything


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lets see the bottom half.

It is damn near impossible to tell just by what you are showing. If there was leaves it would be alot easier. Show us the trunk!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I can narrow it down to a deciduous tree!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MOB said:


> I can narrow it down to a deciduous tree!


 :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Like H4P&Y said...

We need to see a branch of the tree close up. Characteristics like the bark, branches, leaves, and any flowers/buds help...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since this is in the political form I am guessing everyone missed the point. Maybe it's the money tree that Obama wiped out.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

no its not a money tree.lol i just hit wrong forum.lol but i cut it down cause i thought it was a silver maple. and thought silver maple would be a good wood to make my very first bow out of, but them i got to looking and its not silver maple. I done some reasearch and figured out it was a eastern cotton wood tree. Any good for a starter?

( i like the obama and money tree idea!!)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, cottonwood would be a poor wood. Ash might be a better option around here. I'm not familiar with the best wood for a bow that we might have in North Dakota. I bet someone will give you some ideas. I will put this in the archery form for you, and leave a link in here.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe Russian Olive ?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I googled this

http://www.thebeckoning.com/medieval/lo ... anual.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Composite-Longbow

Hope it helps

BTW pretty sure that tree is called a Chinese Elm. Ugly tree at all stages of life.


----------

